# Question for ipad users........



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

When watching youtube that has a chat next to it,
how come the chat area isn't on the ipad?

Can you youtube chat on an ipad?

Thank you :tiphat:

ps it does appear on my Samsung tab A tablet


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I don’t know, but I would make sure I was using it in landscape mode and make sure you have enabled (checked) the live chat box on the iPad in the upper right-hand corner. If that doesn’t work, I’m sure another iPad user will have the answer unless live chat is only set up for another operating system, and I find that hard to imagine. Good luck!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I had a similar problem once with an Android tablet. The display was different because the tablet was taken for a smartphone, for whatever reason.


----------

